
Show HN: Fi – launches first LTE CAT M1 low energy dog collar - wcauchois
https://tryfi.com/
======
repeek
I was a beta tester (well, more specifically my dog was!) for the Fi collar.
It's pretty amazing tech with clever power-saving features. We tested it for
~2 months without having to re-charge.

------
wcauchois
Hi HN!

I'm a backend engineer at Fi and we just launched our GPS dog collar and
activity tracker powered by the low power LTE CAT M1 network and Bluetooth Low
Energy.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
PaulHoule
Does the online store work for Firefox? It never gets finished loading for me.

~~~
wcauchois
It should! It does for me. Can you give me any more information? Which page
isn't loading? Do you have any ad blockers or other extensions installed?
Thank you!

------
tiernano
I love this. I can see this being extended for cars, kids, car keys, etc.
Would love this in Europe.

------
staywokefam1
This looks awesome

